# Objekte in Mysql Datenbank speichern



## welterde (6. Jan 2005)

hy leute,
Wie speichert man Objekte in der Datenbank.
SQL kann ich und Objekte serelisieren kann ich wie bring ich des zusammen oder wisst ihr wie man des anders machen kann?
mfg welterde
PS: THX im voraus schonmal


----------



## EagleEye (7. Jan 2005)

du machst das über blobs sieh mal hier im forum nach da sind einige beispiele schon drin


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Jan 2005)

oder du benutzt hibernate, das erledit alles für dich 

www.hibernate.org


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jan 2005)

SQL lernen?


----------

